# Scanners Canon et compatibilité Leopard



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2008)

Qu'on se le dise



> Only the following scanner models are supported in Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard):
> 
> 4400F,  8400F,  8600F,  8800F,  9950F,  LiDE 25,  LiDE 35,  LiDE 60,  LiDE 70,  LiDE 90,  LiDE 500F,  LiDE 600F


----------



## e.cornu (20 Mars 2008)

en effet le Canonscan 4400 F est compatible, quand on scan à partir d'un logiciel (photoshop ..) avec scangear ..; mais la fonction qui permet de scanner en utilisant les touches sur le scan, pour imprimer directement par exemple, lance bien l'utilitaire CanoScan toolbox.
Mais ensuite une fois sur deux (temps que l'on n'a pas reparamétrer les préférence) le scan ne se fait pas et unmessage d'allerte surgit : Impossible de lancer le pilote.

Y a t'il une manip à faire pour que la fonctionne à tout coup (sans avoir à modifier ou revalider les prefs ) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2008)

Coucou!

J'étais en train d'essayer de te répondre dans l'autre fil. 

C'est bien, t'as trouvé comme un grand.  

J'ai aussi un CanoScan 4400F et il fonctionne parfaitement avec Mac OS X.5.2 depuis l'ordinateur comme à l'aide des touches de commande du scanner.

Pour cela, j'ai installé (dans l'ordre) :

1&#8212; CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 5.0.1.2 (Mac OS X) cstbosx5012ej4.dmg
2&#8212; L'aide en ligne révisée en français 4400fosmosx200fr.dmg
3 &#8212; 4400F Scanner Driver Ver. 12.13.0 (Mac OS X) 4400fosx12130ej4.dmg

1 et 3 viennent de CanonUSA sur cette page (il te faut sélectionner OS X).
2 vient du CanonCanada sur cette page (cliquer sur "Manuel CanoScan 4400F").

Avant d'installer tout ça, vérifie bien que tu as désinstallé tous les éléments des versions précédentes, notamment :
/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Canon;
/Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/CanoScan 4400F.ds;

et les fichers canon dans /Bibliothèque/Receipts et ~/Bibliothèque/Préférences).

Ensuite, l'installation faite, il ne te reste plus qu'à brancher le scanner et à faire quelques essais. Puis tu peux utiliser le disque Canon et les options personnalisées pour installer OmniPages et PhotoStudio si tu le souhaites, ils fonctionnent aussi avec Leopard pour ce que j'en ai constaté.

Bonne installation. Ça marche pour moi, ça doit aller chez toi aussi. Courage.


----------



## e.cornu (20 Mars 2008)

pour un fonctionnement optimum il faut faitre la mise à jour 
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12288
et tout entre dans l'ordre !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2008)

e.cornu a dit:


> pour un fonctionnement optimum il faut faitre la mise à jour
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12288
> et tout entre dans l'ordre !



C'est exactement le logiciel que je t'ai indiqué en 1  

Préférez toujours vous adresser au site constructeur plutôt qu'aux intermédiaires.


----------



## LC475 (27 Février 2009)

On peut ajouter à la liste le scanner Canon N676U qui fonctionne très bien avec Léopard en version 10.5.6.
Il suffit de télécharger et d'installer : CanoScan Toolbox 4.130X et ScanGear CS 7.0.1.1aX


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2009)

LC475 a dit:


> On peut ajouter à la liste le scanner Canon N676U qui fonctionne très bien avec Léopard en version 10.5.6.
> Il suffit de télécharger et d'installer : CanoScan Toolbox 4.130X et ScanGear CS 7.0.1.1aX


Absolument pas !

Ce sont des logiciels et pilotes PPC. S'ils fonctionnent encore sur un X.5 c'est qu'il est installé sur une machine PPC (probablement montée en X.5 depuis X.4). Et encore, j'ai toujours de sérieux doute vus les cas signalés par ici. :mouais:

Il n'y a rien à ajouter à cette liste qui est la liste officielle de Canon.


----------



## LC475 (27 Février 2009)

Non, non j'ai un scanner N676U qui fonctionne très bien avec un Mini CoreDuo 1,66 qui n'a jamais connu d'autre système que Léopard !

Ce n'est pas parce que le matériel n'est pas officiellement supporté par le constructeur qu'il ne fonctionnera pas, simplement il n'y a aucune garantie.

Maintenant il est possible que l'électronique interne des scanners puisse changer au sein d'une même série : certains constructeurs d'écrans le font bien pour le type de dalle employée...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2009)

LC475 a dit:


> Non, non j'ai un scanner N676U qui fonctionne très bien avec un Mini CoreDuo 1,66 qui n'a jamais connu d'autre système que Léopard !
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que le matériel n'est pas officiellement supporté par le constructeur qu'il ne fonctionnera pas, simplement il n'y a aucune garantie.
> 
> Maintenant il est possible que l'électronique interne des scanners puisse changer au sein d'une même série : certains constructeurs d'écrans le font bien pour le type de dalle employée...



Un mini CoreDuo natif Leopard ? Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## LC475 (27 Février 2009)

Refurb powaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hannibal251 (30 Août 2009)

coucou,
en fait, mon scanner lide 50 marche très bien sous leopard, en utilisant la toolbox version 4.1.3.0 .... mais par contre, j'hésite beaucoup à passer à snow leopard ? Des conseils ? des retours ?


----------



## hannibal251 (31 Août 2009)

Bon, eh ben j'ai fait le test moi-même en installant SL sur un disque externe. Mon lide 50 marche toujours !


----------



## LC475 (12 Septembre 2009)

Mon N676U fonctionne toujours avec SnowLeopard, version 10.6.1 
AA l'installation, j'ai bien sûr choisi d'installer Rosetta !


----------



## chrisb63 (18 Septembre 2009)

hannibal251 a dit:


> Bon, eh ben j'ai fait le test moi-même en installant SL sur un disque externe. Mon lide 50 marche toujours !



Tu utilises quel driver et soft pour le Lide 50 ?


----------



## hannibal251 (18 Septembre 2009)

canoscan toolbox 4.1.3.0 et scangear CS 7.1.3


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Questions:

J'ai un scanner Canon, ref: Canoscan 5000F que j'essaie d'installer sur mon MacBook Pro, mais n'y arrive pas. Est-i compatible avec SL 10.6.1 ? 

J'ai réussi à installer CanonScan Toolbox 4.1 du cdrom fourni, mais n'arrive pas à installer Arcsoft PhotoStudio, logiciel qui me servait à scanner mes photos/documents, ce message apparaît: "L'application PhotoStudio Installer ne peut s'ouvrir car l'environnement Classic n'est plus pris en charge."

Y a t'il un autre logiciel Mac qui puisse faire la même fonction? J'ai commandé Photoshop Elements 8, celui-ci peut marcher avec mon scanner? 
Que dois-je faire pour pouvoir utiliser mon scanner?

Merci pour vos réponses & infos.

Ps: que pensez vous du Scanner portable IRISCan Executive à vendre dans l'Apple Store?http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TQ028ZM/A?mco=MTExMjQ3NTI


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2009)

Un vieux truc dont le support n'a pas dépassé Tiger...

Derniers pilotes disponibles chez Canon USA

Reste à savoir s'ils se sont donné la peine de mettre de l'UB pour que ça tourne sur Intel... sinon, passage par Rosetta obligatoire, même pour Photoshop Elements 8.

Contrôlé le driver, c'est bien du PPC mais il y a un module pour Photoshop Elements (2003). A tenter.

Pour l'IRIS Scan, contrôler la compatibilité avec Snow Leopard sur le site du constructeur... avec eux c'est souvent tangent.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (18 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les infos, je vais essayer. Je dois recevoir Photoshop Elements 8 cette semaine, espérons que çà puisse fonctionner ensemble...


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (21 Octobre 2009)

Voilà j'ai reçu Photoshop Elements 8 et je l'ai installé, j'ai également installé les derniers pilotes Canon du lien donné par Moonwalker. Comment j'utilise mon scanner à présent? J'ai essayer de voir par moi même, mais je n'y arrive pas pour l'instant.
Merci de m'éclairer si vous avez la réponse.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (21 Octobre 2009)

Bon, voilà de mes nouvelles concernant le scanner Canonscan 5000F; il ne serait apparemment pas compatible avec Snow Leopard, je vais essayer de le vendre en occaz (il a 5 ans, mais marche très bien), j'ai acheté aujourd'hui le Canonscan Lide 100 et çà marche nickel!!  En plus, il est bien plus petit; je peux même l'emporter avec mon MacBook Pro 15", il rentre dans mon sac à dos (fait à la base pour un 17")! Autre avantage, il est auto-alimenté lorsqu'il est branché par usb sur mon Mac  , vraiment simple et éfficace, Canon c'est du bon matos, et les commandes sont similaires à mon ancien, donc je m'y retrouve.

Voilà, avis aux amateurs, moi, mes problèmes de ce côté là sont résolus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2009)

bonjour,
possesseur d'un lide35 qui fonctionnait sans problème sous léopard, je constate qu'avec OSX 10.6.1 il y a un couac !
en effet je n'arrive pas à télécharger "lide35osx7721fr.dmg" (ScanGear CS) et n'ai plus accès à la fonction "aperçu" et aux réglages attachés!
quelqu'un a t il déjà eu ce genre de souci?
merci


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2009)

Les logiciels mis à jour pour Snow Leopard sont disponibles sur le site de Canon U.S.A.

Mais je viens d'essayer et je n'ai eu aucun problème pour télécharger le lide32osx7721fr sur le support de Canon Europe.

http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft28349/software/lide35osx7721fr.dmg


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les logiciels mis à jour pour Snow Leopard sont disponibles sur le site de Canon U.S.A.
> 
> Mais je viens d'essayer et je n'ai eu aucun problème pour télécharger le lide32osx7721fr sur le support de Canon Europe.
> 
> http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft28349/software/lide35osx7721fr.dmg



c'est bien ce que j'avais tenté précédemment! rien n'apparaît ni sur le bureau, ni dans les téléchargements!


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> c'est bien ce que j'avais tenté précédemment! rien n'apparaît ni sur le bureau, ni dans les téléchargements!



Change de navigateur pour voir ?

Tu n'aurais pas utilisé un truc comme Speedownload ? Il pose des problèmes de ce genre.

Un anti-pub qui empêcherait le téléchargement ?

Mon lien marche très bien. Très rapide avec Safari 4.0.3.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Change de navigateur pour voir ?
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas utilisé un truc comme Speedownload ? Il pose des problèmes de ce genre.
> 
> ...



essayé avec FireFox: c'est pareil!

merci d'avoir tenté de m'aider!!!

vais essayer avec un copain qui a peut-être une solution.

si ça marche je te le dirai.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2009)

solution (imparfaite) trouvée en bidouillant le téléchargement.

je n'ai plus accès au paramétrage, mais ça marche et c'est le principal !


----------

